
Awesome Modern C++ - mpiedrav
https://awesomecpp.com/
======
s9w
Out of my personal go-to c++ libs, the only ones I missed are the stb
libraries
([https://github.com/nothings/stb/](https://github.com/nothings/stb/), in
particular the image ones are very popular) and maybe ImGui, but that might be
too niche.

Also I would love to have a nice c++ lib for uuids. It's in boost of course..
but well that's boost. Outside of that there is one, but it requires GSL.

~~~
badsectoracula
stb is C89 though and this site seems to be focusing on C++ stuff.

~~~
pansa2
The site focuses on C++11 and newer. AFAIK Dear ImGui is almost C code, using
just a few C++98 features.

